# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Dec 22, 2009



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Dec 22, 2009
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 64 Loads Week Ago: 57 Loads Year Ago: 48 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold with a higher undertone.

Alfalfa: Premium Large Squares, 1 load 130.00. Premium
Large Rounds, 4 loads 120.00-135.00. Good Large Rounds, 8 loads
97.50-117.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Premium Large Rounds, 2 loads 130.00-
150.00; Good Large Rounds, 3 loads 102.50-112.50.

Grass: Premium Small Squares, 1 load 157.50. Premium Large
Rounds, 8 loads 95.00-112.50; Good Large Rounds, 17 loads 77.50-
92.50; Fair Large Rounds, 6 loads 52.50-72.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 4 loads 2.85-3.35 per bale. Large
Rounds, 4 loads 25.00-31.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 6 loads 21.00-31.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD


----------

